

Foursquare experiencing another multi-hour site outage - seldo
http://status.foursquare.com/post/1251597171/partial-site-outage

======
seldo
I really feel for those folks, this has been an awful week for them and it's
only Tuesday. This is also really terrible publicity for MongoDB.

------
ericz
I hope they find the root cause, specifically whether it is MongoDB or
Foursquare's code at fault, or some combination.

